# Sheik Yerbouti Fuzz "Cheesemonger"



## chongmagic (Nov 4, 2019)

Still messing around with this one. But I am liking what I hear so far!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks awesome


----------



## Dali (Nov 4, 2019)

Great!

Everything Zappa is good. Always.

Did I told you I once played City Of Tiny Lights with Adrian Belew?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 4, 2019)

Dali said:


> Great!
> 
> Everything Zappa is good. Always.
> 
> Did I told you I once played City Of Tiny Lights with Adrian Belew?



No you didn't mention it, but that is crazy awesome. I can't even imagine how that would feel.


----------



## mywmyw (Nov 4, 2019)

nice cheeznis


----------



## Dali (Nov 4, 2019)

@chongmagic I wouldn't lie about that... It was really special. I just asked him and he said it would be fun to do. Then I offered to bring the lyrics and he said it's worthless: The song is forever in his head.

 So we did City and during my guitar solo, he JUMPED on the drum! I'm still in shock all that ever happened.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 4, 2019)

Dali said:


> @chongmagic I wouldn't lie about that... It was really special. I just asked him and he said it would be fun to do. Then I offered to bring the lyrics and he said it's worthless: The song is forever in his head.
> 
> So we did City and during my guitar solo, he JUMPED on the drum! I'm still in shock all that ever happened.
> 
> ...



I never thought you would lie, and that is pretty awesome. The only story I have in some sort of comparison is meeting John Fogerty and getting to play with him in a music store back home when I was 17.

You are truly a lucky man!


----------



## Dali (Nov 4, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> You are truly a lucky man!



Push your luck : https://www.threeofaperfectpair.com/

Over the years I've played with Adrian 3 times, Pat and Tony once.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 4, 2019)

Dali said:


> Push your luck : https://www.threeofaperfectpair.com/
> 
> Over the years I've played with Adrian 3 times, Pat and Tony once.



I think I'd be nervous to play in front of Adrian Belew. Might as well just bring Frank back. Lol


----------



## Dali (Nov 4, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I think I'd be nervous to play in front of Adrian Belew. Might as well just bring Frank back. Lol



I'm talking about you *playing* with him ! 

Each year, hosts play 2 agreed songs each nights. I played Heroes (Fripp sustained guitar) with Adrian. Here is last Summer schedule:

Monday
Shock The Monkey - with Tony on Stick/Bass           
Red Rain - with Tony on Stick/Bass           
Inner Revolution - with Adrian           
Heartbeat - with Adrian            
Kyrie - with Pat           
Sailor's Tale - with Pat

Tuesday
Eyes Wide Open (KC) - with Pat       
Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC) - with Pat       
Frame By Frame - with Adrian        
The Momur - with Adrian        
Don't Give Up  - with Tony Stick/Bass       

Wednesday
Chalk Hills and Children (XTC) - with Pat           
Scarecrow People (XTC)- with Pat       
Heroes - with Adrian        
3-Chord Blues in E jam - with Adrian        
Big Time - with Tony Stick/Bass

The Camp, while pricey, is a life changing event !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 5, 2019)

Great build, great photos, great stories!


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 5, 2019)

Dali said:


> I'm talking about you *playing* with him !
> 
> Each year, hosts play 2 agreed songs each nights. I played Heroes (Fripp sustained guitar) with Adrian. Here is last Summer schedule:
> 
> ...



That would be awesome, I will have to save up and make it. Thank you for the info!


----------



## zgrav (Nov 5, 2019)

Dali said:


> The Camp, while pricey, is a life changing event !


Sounds amazing.  I might even pay to watch a live stream of the sessions each night.   How pricey is the experience?


----------



## Dali (Nov 5, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Sounds amazing.  I might even pay to watch a live stream of the sessions each night.   How pricey is the experience?



There is no live stream but performances are videoed... For campers.

The cheapest is camping at 1200$ and included all meals with our hosts. They really change tables at every meal to meet everybody and share stories. I pay 1800$ for private bathroom.

One of my funny memory from last year is being in a masterclass with Tony Levin and asking if after playing King Crimson and Stick Men, does playing with Peter Gabriel feels like vacations... The whole group and Tony laughed! It was great. And he answered... yes it is! 

I've been to Camp 5 times since 2011 and the last 2 years with my wife. Now she's the one adding pressure so we go again! Last year we did Indiscipline and she translated the lyrics in French (our native one), German and Italian. I played the demented Belew guitar part and had a blast. Once we finished, we had congrats from Adrian, Tony and Pat. Pat's wife told me it was one of the best version she ever heard. How nice! I asked Pat to play it again with him next Summer and he said "of course" !

So yeah, Camp is special. We got a Facebook private group and we keep in touch all year long. I had 2 different campers visiting me in Québec City over the years and stayed at one in NY last March.

Few things to remember: The hosts are all down to Earth. Everybody is very supportive, even when you screw up big time on the late nigh jams. I'm a very low quality player but people there makes me feel like a rock star.

As I wrote on the FB group few days ago: No one, on their deathbed, will regret having been to Camp instead of buying some physical stuff...


----------



## zgrav (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.  I didn't actually think they might stream the jams, but I wish they were.  Sounds like an amazing experience!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 5, 2019)

Uhhh..about your PEDAL...great work as always, Chongy.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 6, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Uhhh..about your PEDAL...great work as always, Chongy.


Thanks Geek, good to see you around. What are you working on these days?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 6, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Thanks Geek, good to see you around. What are you working on these days?


well, come over to BYOC. I've posted some builds and vids.


----------



## pettert (Mar 6, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Still messing around with this one. But I am liking what I hear so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks to your picture I was able to spot real easily something that was wrong with my build, had a 3.3k resistor instead of a 330k and it made the signal very quiet. 

Also, nice build!  Zappa is great!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 6, 2020)

pettert said:


> Thanks to your picture I was able to spot real easily something that was wrong with my build, had a 3.3k resistor instead of a 330k and it made the signal very quiet.
> 
> Also, nice build!  Zappa is great!



Thank you, and glad you were able to get it sorted out. I kind of like Zappa a little myself .

A great sounding pedal for sure.


----------

